# antifreeze smell



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

OK, The last couple of days, when I start my car, i smell antifreeze. There's no leak on the garage floor, and it doesn't appear to be overheating. I never noticed this last winter, so any clues?


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

i can also smell it in my car


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

Whenever i rev to redline and then partially engage the clutch, I smell something funny


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

Smahatma said:


> *Whenever i rev to redline and then partially engage the clutch, I smell something funny
> 
> *



lol i think that mite be ur flywheel fluid


----------



## Smahatma (Oct 15, 2002)

lol i was kidding
and if that happened, it would most likely be the clutch burning to hell


----------



## slamedf150 (May 2, 2002)

yea i was kidding 2. i hope u dont think i was being serious


----------



## LittlebittaContact (Oct 12, 2002)

On a serious note, your heater Core is leaking into the car. see if the pass. side carpet is damp.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

or if the coolant escapes through the a/c condensation drain, just pressurize the cooling system and check for leaks, and on another note, coolant has a somewhat sweet smell.......


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

LittlebittaContact said:


> *On a serious note, your heater Core is leaking into the car. see if the pass. side carpet is damp. *


I already thought of the heater core leak. That happened with my last car. It's not the problem with the Sentra, though. Perfectly dry carpet. I'll try pressurizing the system, but like I said, it's not leaking on the garage floor, so I don't know if that's it, either.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

is it a burnt smell?? or just plain anti-freeze??


----------



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Just plain antifreeze. And it's only when I start it after it's sat overnight. After I get going, it goes away.


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2003)

I have a 96 Sentra GST, it also smells of (probably) antifreeze, somewhat unpleasant. The other symptom is fogging of the windshield (windscreen in UK etc) on the RHS. I've been thinking, heater core? It doesn't seem to be using coolant . . . 
My other problem is a scraping sort of sound from the nearside, can't tell front or rear.
I just bought it, and I really like it.

- POSTSCRIPT.
I took it in to the dealer and it turned out to just be a loose hose. Cost me $10. The local price for a heater matrix is $180 plus labour. The scraping noise was a loose brake drum(!)

I had a full service done including synthetic oil, the dealer replaced both rear brake cylinders (porous) and the total came to roughly $300 including parts and labour.

I discovered sidewall bulges on two of the tyres (horrible general purpose things with one of those unknown brand names that appear to be off a cornflakes promotion) and replaced them with Kumho, which seem pretty good in the rain and are also quieter than the originals.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2003)

*Antifreeze smell*

I went through this 2 winters ago - There are some small (Approx 5/16) hoses under the intake. They are easiest to see from under the car - just to the left (driver side) of center. If they are leaking you will most likely see trails left by the antifreeze, but not actual liquid.

My best guess was that the antifreeze was falling on something hot enough to evaporate most of it and therefor not leaving puddles or even spots on the floor. Due to the fun replacing these hoses you may want to pay the extra for fuel injection hose. It costs more, but holds up under the heat better.

Good Luck.


----------

